# /dev/sound problems.

## jtmace

OK.. This is not fun anymore.. I have searched every possible information source i have availiible. 

I am having troubles with getting sound up and running on my Gentoo box. I have taken every possible route. 

After messing with ALSA (and coming to the realization that i'll never use it) I decided to load sound support into my kernel. I loaded the intel 810 audo driver to be loaded as a module. When rebooted with the new kernel i have 2 entrys in my /lib/modules/2*/kernel/drivers/sound directory, ac97_codec.o and i810_audio.o.  The i810 modules fails to load. The ac97_codec modules loads up fine.  

Finally I think my sound problems are at an end....  Until tryingn to cat a wav file to /dev/dsp.  I am using a kernel with devfsd support, but there is no /dev/dsp.  This is not the problem of the /dev/dsp symlink not being created becuase there is nothing in  /dev/sound/  or  /dev/snd..

If anyone has had a problem like this can you point me in the right direction? I would really hate to have to swap back over to RedHat just because of a pesky sound problem. 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## delta407

 *jtmace wrote:*   

> The i810 modules fails to load.

 

Perhaps you don't have an i810 sound card?

----------

## jtmace

No I am sure I am using the right kernel module..  I have the exact same setup here at work and the i810_audio driver loads fine. I was browsing through the forums and found someone with a simular problem and theirs turned out to be a resource conflict.  I think that just might be my problem so I catted /proc/interrupts but dont even see my sound card..

----------

## jtmace

Crap..  I was under the impression that i was using the exact same motherboard at work and at home.. Well looks like in not..  They both amptrons and they both look identical, but one has an SIS 7012 and the other has a SIS 7018  (trident.o  and i810_audio.o)..   

Thanks alot man for making me double check that..

----------

## morgan

 *jtmace wrote:*   

> Crap..  I was under the impression that i was using the exact same motherboard at work and at home.. Well looks like in not..  They both amptrons and they both look identical, but one has an SIS 7012 and the other has a SIS 7018  (trident.o  and i810_audio.o)..   
> 
> Thanks alot man for making me double check that..

 

Were you able to get to the drivers from SIS's website (www.sis.com.tw) working?  I seem to be getting module dependancy errors.

----------

